# Rustic Pig Type Build.



## pondman (Sep 28, 2014)

Found myself with some time on my hands and this developed.







Had this old gnarly piece of Cedar of Lebanon hanging around and managed to book-match it without disintegration.











Made some planks from an old Mahogany door and did a bit of aging and rounded over the edges.






Dug 4 nails out after they knackered my planer blades 






Losing a bit of weight.






Now if that's not a wild pig...






That little piggy squealed when I cut his eyes out.






The finger-board is a piece of Spalted Cherry I found inside a tree.

This isn't going to be a full on barn door type build but just a few hints here and there.


----------



## immortalx (Sep 28, 2014)

That's the most epic top ever! You Sir are officially my hero 
And also:


pondman said:


> The finger-board is a piece of Spalted Cherry I found inside a tree.


----------



## DredFul (Sep 28, 2014)

> The finger-board is a piece of Spalted Cherry I found inside a tree.



-Pondman 2014

Potential quote for a sig?

On topic: you literally have the coolest woods.

Also that was clearly a cow.


----------



## celticelk (Sep 28, 2014)

DredFul said:


> Also that was clearly a cow.



Agreed. Wicked build, though.


----------



## pondman (Sep 28, 2014)

Its a f**cking pig I tell thee's


----------



## VSK Guitars (Sep 28, 2014)

pondman said:


> Its a f**cking pig I tell thee's



It looks like a pig head too me... It looks South Park(ish) 

Pig or no it's a freaking amazing looking top man!
I dig the tongue and groove look on the back too...
Looking top notch so far


----------



## DredFul (Sep 28, 2014)

pondman said:


> Its a f**cking pig I tell thee's







About the sig quote: do you mind if I?


----------



## Necromagnon (Sep 28, 2014)

I think I ask this on every of your threads: do you even sleep sometimes?

And also:


----------



## pondman (Sep 28, 2014)

DredFul said:


> About the sig quote: do you mind if I?



No, feel free 



Necromagnon said:


> I think I ask this on every of your threads: do you even sleep sometimes?
> 
> And also:



Same answer as before. With the cat, In a basket


----------



## TheStig1214 (Sep 28, 2014)

pondman said:


> The finger-board is a piece of Spalted Cherry I found inside a tree.



THAT is how you build a guitar lol. Who needs wood suppliers.


----------



## pondman (Sep 28, 2014)

^Exactly. 'Fingerboardus erectus' , produces flat plectrum like seeds in Autumn.


----------



## MoshJosh (Sep 28, 2014)

I feel is only fitting that the rustic pig ends up a sexy see through pink, just my two cents.


----------



## TheStig1214 (Sep 28, 2014)

pondman said:


> ^Exactly. 'Fingerboardus erectus' , produces flat plectrum like seeds in Autumn.



Jazz III or regular shaped? I must find such a plant


----------



## BlackMastodon (Sep 28, 2014)

I love how you rounded the edges on the main body wood, it's going to look really cool and unique. See, this is how you make a rustic/aged guitar, not with a shitty "worn down" paint job!


----------



## crazygtr (Sep 29, 2014)

Insane top, wicked back, this will be awesome


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Sep 29, 2014)

Dat wood grain is totally nuts.


----------



## CD1221 (Sep 29, 2014)

Pondman: never fails to impress.

Outstanding, sir.


----------



## CaptainD00M (Sep 29, 2014)

In the words of GIR:





"WHY?!? WHY MY PIGGY?!? I LOVEDED YOU PIGGY! I LOVEDED YOUUUUU!!"



But seriously, freaking cool guitar. 

[EDIT]

Also if someone finds a plant that produces JAZZ 3 XL's, preferably Ultex or Black then I will gladly give you my first born son.


----------



## House74 (Sep 29, 2014)

two thoughts

A. before he cut the body down, I saw South Park type cow/bull face
B. Did ANYONE else at some point see tits in this?AHHHHTAHHHHHH... just sayin lol


----------



## cwhitey2 (Sep 29, 2014)

That is all


----------



## vansinn (Sep 29, 2014)

pondman said:


> Its a f**cking pig I tell thee's



Nah, better still: It's an _illegal alien_ pig 
Cool match, hope you don't place the bridge right in it's eyes..


----------



## CaptainD00M (Sep 29, 2014)

vansinn said:


> Nah, better still: It's an _illegal alien_ pig
> Cool match, hope you don't place the bridge right in it's eyes..



Clearly you are mistaken, it is a Legal alien pig.


Sting - Englishman In New York - YouTube


----------



## pondman (Sep 30, 2014)

Bit of progress tonight.

Thought I'd put a truss-rod in this one after hearing how good they are.







Been looking forward to seeing this board.











I'll need to plaster this one with CA.






Phwoarr!


----------



## asher (Sep 30, 2014)

You don't normally build with truss rods?


----------



## pondman (Sep 30, 2014)

No, its all new to me this stuff 
Supposed to enhance tone and sustain I think.


----------



## jwade (Sep 30, 2014)

They're really great for micro-adjusting your mids, as well.


----------



## asher (Sep 30, 2014)

It's a secret voodoo technique to get more mojo when you bend, as a matter of fact


----------



## VSK Guitars (Sep 30, 2014)

pondman said:


> No, its all new to me this stuff
> Supposed to enhance tone and sustain I think.



Nah man truss rods hit dat shiz wit teh Mojoz mang


----------



## joshuallen (Sep 30, 2014)

Looks pretty good. Loving that top.


----------



## pondman (Oct 3, 2014)

Skev style head will suite this to a T.






This'll get some age tomorrow if I have time.






Nearly ready for punishment.


----------



## TheStig1214 (Oct 3, 2014)

Ohh that's purdy... what's the other neck for?


----------



## pondman (Oct 3, 2014)

TheStig1214 said:


> Ohh that's purdy... what's the other neck for?



http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...tomizations/277173-storm-force-sg7-build.html


----------



## JuliusJahn (Oct 3, 2014)

Oh Pondman, where do you get all this inspiration from? I had 2 weeks of not being sure what to build next until I was actually in the wood store :haha:


----------



## VSK Guitars (Oct 3, 2014)

That's going to look so damn awesome with a little chicken juice on her


----------



## pondman (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## immortalx (Oct 4, 2014)

That headplate goes so well with the theme! I'm really loving this build and can't wait for the outcome.
And I spotted some sawdust in that cup of tea. Now I know your secret recipe you [email protected]


----------



## pondman (Oct 4, 2014)

immortalx said:


> That headplate goes so well with the theme! I'm really loving this build and can't wait for the outcome.
> And I spotted some sawdust in that cup of tea. Now I know your secret recipe you [email protected]



 Oh man I spilled my beer


----------



## Prophetable (Oct 4, 2014)

Oh man, if you make that top a trans-pink it'd be amazing.


----------



## skeels (Oct 4, 2014)

Yes. Kill da trees. Kill all da trees. They're hiding all the good wood from us....


----------



## pondman (Oct 6, 2014)

Spunked a bit of Snake Oil over my body tonight 









I made a funky little truss rod cover then lost it 





Did a bit of shaping.


----------



## TheStig1214 (Oct 6, 2014)

Are you going to be filling in those cracks or no? 

Either way looks like it's coming out sick.


----------



## pondman (Oct 6, 2014)

No but the oil will probably fill em.


----------



## CaptainD00M (Oct 6, 2014)

That is all:


----------



## Neilzord (Oct 7, 2014)

That rear cavity cover! Seamless. 

Fantastic work as always!


----------



## DredFul (Oct 7, 2014)

Neilzord said:


> That rear cavity cover! Seamless.
> 
> Fantastic work as always!



There's a cavity cover?


----------



## pondman (Oct 11, 2014)

Keeping this one simple with a Tune O Matic.
Pondcat knocked the neck over tonight and chipped the fret-board  but luckily its on a black part on the edge so a simple black CA repair should do it.


----------



## Necromagnon (Oct 11, 2014)

pondman said:


> Pondcat knocked the neck over tonight and chipped the fret-board


You can try out the efficiency of that headstock, then.


----------



## VSK Guitars (Oct 12, 2014)

Looks freaking great... love the cracks, cool vibe this one has


----------



## Slaeyer (Oct 12, 2014)

That top really made my day


----------



## Chiba666 (Oct 12, 2014)

You do awesome work, just got to work out how to get one of those barn door builds, lol


----------



## pondman (Nov 25, 2014)

So i'm running outa parts and found a set of old tuners but one has the metal circle cover missing 




[/URL][/IMG]

A bit of double sided tape on the end of a large drill.





A piece of plastic from a pickup box stuck on da end.






The drill was around the same size as the hole required so its sanded down to the drill dia.









Polished and glued in.





This is just about done now. Pics this week sometime.


----------



## pondman (Dec 18, 2014)

The pig is just about roasted.
Shit pics. I'll take some better and do a NGD tomorrow.



DSCN4285 by

DSCN4286 by [url=https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]


----------



## asher (Dec 18, 2014)

Holy fvcking shit that came out WAY better than I expected. And that's already accounting for pondman level skills!

Also this popped into my head


----------



## Renkenstein (Dec 18, 2014)

Yeahhh...that turned out REAL nice! Be sure to photo the back...it had an interesting plank look to it.


----------



## immortalx (Dec 18, 2014)

That pig is seriously mean looking. It's almost like it's on fire!
Waiting for the proper NGD


----------



## Primitive Guitarist (Dec 18, 2014)

This turned out real mint (as expected)
Best be going to play some Pig Destroyer on this!


----------



## DredFul (Dec 19, 2014)

Went from a pig to a fire storm! Looks amazing!


----------



## Necromagnon (Dec 19, 2014)

Ho Lee Sit! (that's my vietnamese friend)
That one is amazing (again?). I really dig that honey/roasted tint!


----------



## Neilzord (Dec 19, 2014)

Damn! That body looks awesome. Look forward to the NGD on this pig!!!


----------



## neun Arme (Dec 19, 2014)

I think it's my favourite guitar of yours.


----------



## Humbuck (Dec 19, 2014)

That body is amazing! More pics!


----------



## JuliusJahn (Dec 19, 2014)

Amaze-balls. Whatever they are


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass (Dec 19, 2014)

Damnations! I did NOT expect a finish like that from the original pics

Nicely done yet again good sir


----------

